# Erfahrung mit Gehäuse ,,Corsair Carbide Series 200R



## derlangsame (30. September 2015)

*Erfahrung mit Gehäuse ,,Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem oben genannten Gehäuse?
Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zur Belüftung und Geräuschdämmung.

Danke,
Andi


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Was  genau möchtest du wissen? Ich hab es selber nicht, aber ich weiß, dass es für den Preis ein gutes Gehäuse ist. Und ganz allgemein brauchst du heutzutage dank guter CPU-  und Grafikkarten-Kühler auch kein "Silent"-Gehäuse mehr, damit ein PC leise ist. Mitgeliefert sind 2 Lüfter, je einer vorne und hinten. Das reicht auch aus, um moderne Hardware kühl zu halten. 

Hier sind auch zwei Tests Test: Corsair Carbide 200R - Allround-PC.com  und Corsair Carbide Series 200R - Artikel Hartware.net   sind halt von 2012, da das Gehäuse auch erfolgreich verkauft wird und immer noch im Handel ist.


----------



## derlangsame (30. September 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich hauptsächlich mal Anfragen wie man am besten das Netzteil einbaut. Das Netzteil sitzt auf dem Boden. 
Man kann es mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten einbauen.

Nach unten:  Vorteil - Netzteil bekommt Frischluft.
                     Nachteil - Ich befürchte das sich der angebrachte Luftfilter mit der Zeit zusetzt. Wer kontrolliert das schon regelmäßig? Und feinen Dreck hält das Luftfilter auch nicht ab.

Nach oben:  Vorteil - Netzteil zieht weniger Staub?
                     Nachteil - Netzteil bekommt vorgewärmte Luft.

Bis jetzt hingen meine Netzteile immer oben.
Was ist also besser?

Andi


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

An sich müsste das im Handbuch stehen, aber Netzteile am Boden kommen normalerweise so herum rein, dass deren Lüfter "nach unten" zeigen - zumindest ist das auf jeden Fall bei den Gehäusen so, die unten auch ein Loch haben. Und das ist ja bei dem 200R so, da ist ein Loch - natürlich auch noch mit Gitter  

Das NT kühlt dann nur sich selber, soll aber nicht die Luftzirkulation im Rest des Gehäuses beeinflussen. 

Mit dem Staubfilter: naja, falls der so "zu" sein sollte, dass es kritisch wird, würdest du merken, dass das Netzteil deutlich lauter wird. Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass es nur deswegen Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## derlangsame (1. Oktober 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe heute alles in das neue Gehäuse gepackt.
Laut Beschreibung ist es egal wie herum das Netzteil eingebaut wird. Ich habe aber den Lüfter nach innen genommen. Sonst hätte das Hauptkabel für das Mainboard nicht gelangt.
Ich kann das Gehäuse nur empfehlen. Viel, viel Platz. Alles passt. Sauber verarbeitet.
Große Graka's und CPU - Lüfter einbauen kein Problem. Und man bricht sich nicht die Finger dabei.

Andi


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2015)

derlangsame schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe heute alles in das neue Gehäuse gepackt.
> Laut Beschreibung ist es egal wie herum das Netzteil eingebaut wird. Ich habe aber den Lüfter nach innen genommen. Sonst hätte das Hauptkabel für das Mainboard nicht gelangt.
> ...


 jo, das ist nicht umsonst eines der beliebtesten Gehäuse - zB bei Mindfactory siehst du auch Kauf-Statistiken, und bei den ca 160 Modellen von 40-80€ ATX -> Midi Tower ohne NT -> Gehäuse -> Hardware - Hardware,  ist das 200R mit fast 8000 verkauften Exemplaren weit vorne - beim rumscrollen find ich nur ein Zalman-Modell, das noch häufiger verkauft wurde, und ansonsten grad mal eine Handvoll andere, die mehr als 3000 Mal weggingen.


----------

